# Windows XP deinstallieren



## Toelpel (3. September 2003)

Habe mir einen neuen kleinen Rechner zugelegt, auf dem aber leider WinXP vorinstalliert ist. Wie kann ich dies löschen und dann win98 installieren. Zu Eurer Info: Ich bin relativer Neuling und auch neu bei Tutorials. Also sorry, wenn Euch die Frage zu blöd erscheint.
Gruß TOELPEL


----------



## pitter (3. September 2003)

*Und Gott sprach "Nutze die Suchfunktion"*

... und sie wurde nicht genutzt.

Siehe folgenden Link:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8441&highlight=Windows+Deinstallieren

Ich kann Dir nur einen Blick in die Netiquette (erm, orthographisch korrekt ?) empfehlen, dort hättest Du von der Suchfunktion gelesen ....


----------



## flatp (6. Oktober 2003)

*XP deinstallieren*

Hallo pitter, Hallo liebe Helfer,

ich bin neu hier und  bin über die Suche bei Google auf diese Seite gelangt da ich absolut keine Ahnung habe wie ich Windows XP loswerde (ohne das vorher ein BS installiert war)

Lieber Pitter, klar gibt es die Suchfunktion und dank deines kleinen Links bin ich auch auf die von dir angegebene Erklärung gekommen,  dieser Eintrag hat sicherlich auch mit dem Thema " Wie deinstalliere ich XP" zu tun, leider steht da aber nichts darüber wie man es macht wenn vor XP kein BS installiert war!

Und da die Frage meines Vorgängers nicht so wirklich dadurch beantwortet wurde möchte ich diese hier und jetzt nochmal stellen:

Wie deinstalliere ich XP ohne das vorher ein BS installiert war! 

Ich bin übrigens auch Neuling und bitte daher, falls mir jemand helfen kann, um eine möglichst leichte Erklärung!

Vielen Dank an alle,

Gruß
Peter

Ach ja, ich möchte Win 98 installieren!


----------



## Tim C. (6. Oktober 2003)

- Via fdisk, alle Partitionen löschen (dann sind ALLE Daten weg)
- Neue Partition erstellen
- Von Win98 CD in die Eingabeaufforderung booten und neue Partition formatieren
- Win 98 aufspielen


----------



## sencE (3. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich bin ebenfalls neu und per google hier her gelangt. Es geht um eine weitere Situation...
Ich hatte grade einige Komplikationen bei der Erstellung eines Backups mit Norton Ghost, dieser hat anscheinend eine virtuelle Systempartition erstellt und meine vorherige (auf der winxp installiert war) auf "g:" umbenannt... allerdings konnte ich weder mein OS noch die virtuelle Partition booten (Disk boot failure...). Naja nach viel fummel Arbeit und einer 2ten Installation von Winxp und einer Reperatur der ersten, hab ich mein altes System wiederhergestellt. Jetzt will ich aber das 2te Winxp, welches ich installiert hatte, wieder los werden. Dummerweise musste ich das 2te Winxp aber auf dieselbe Partition installieren, auf der auch mein richtiges winxp ist. Gibt es nun irgendeine möglichkeit, das 2te Winxp samt booteinträge etc. zu deinstallieren ohne die Partition zu formatieren?

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar!


----------



## surf-tom (3. Januar 2005)

Zuerst kannst du den zweiten eintrag aus der boot.ini unter deiner Systempartition rausnehmen. Einfach die Datei im Editor öffnen und den zweiten eintrag löschen.
Wie du dann das zweite OS wieder runter bekommst kann ich dir nicht so genau sagen, aber ich würde einfach den Vorhandenen Systemordner löschen...


----------



## sencE (3. Januar 2005)

Hi, 
wenn ich in der boot.ini den Eintrag entferne, hab krieg ich dann immernoch eine "Auswahlliste" mit nur einem Eintrag, oder bootet der dann wieder automatisch?
Hinterlässt windows noch andere Spuren außer im Systemordner und im Ordner "Dokumente und Einstellungen" ?


----------



## surf-tom (3. Januar 2005)

So schauts bei mir aus.

[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

standard is timeout=30, sobald du ein zweites OS drin hast, hält der 30 sekunden an und du darfst auswählen, bei einem zieht der direkt durch.
default: da muss auch die richtige partition angegeben werden, auf der das OS installiert ist.
Ansonsten ist da nix mehr zu machen. 

Wie jetzt die Nutzung der Systemordner genau ausschaut, kann ich dir leider auch net so sagen. Aber eigentlich solltest du nur einen Dok. und Einst. Ordner unter deiner Systempartition haben. Jedoch sind dort dann die unterordner mit den unterschiedlichen Nutzern angelegt worden.


----------



## sencE (3. Januar 2005)

hi, 
hab das jetzt gelöscht (systemordner und Dok. Einst. Ordner). Dann hab ich noch 
das default OS geändert und das andere rausgeschmissen (in der boot.ini) jetzt zeigt der mir beim booten zu meinem normalen OS noch "Windows (Standardeinstellung)" oder so an. Wenn ich das anwähle lädt der trotzdem mein normales winxp ... wie krieg ich das weg? 

*update:
hatte das "default=" vor der Angabe vergessen, jetzt funktioniert alles.. thx a lot


----------



## saxcha (15. Januar 2005)

*Re: Und Gott sprach "Nutze die Suchfunktion"*

hallo, ich habe ebenfalls versucht xp zu deinstallieren, habe aber den hinweis bekommen,
"windows xp kann nicht deinstalliert weren, weil die benötigten registrierungsinformationen nicht vorhanden sind.". wie oder was muß ich eingeben um xp doch deinstallieren zu können.
bin blutiger anfänger
gruß


----------



## n3mesis (15. Januar 2005)

Wenn keine wertvollen Daten auf der Platte sind, empfehle ich Grundsätzlich nicht zu deinstallieren.

  Partitionen einfach löschen, neu Basteln, Formattieren und Neuinstallation.

  So hast du wenigstens ein sauberes Betriebssystem.
  Anfängern empfehle ich außerdem auf  Fehler bei der Installation zu achten.
  Dann am Besten von vorn.

  Ich benutzte Win98 WinME WinXP-Home und XP-pro. Habe so an die 20 Neukonfigurationen vorgenommen, weiß also, wovon ich rede.
  Longhorn blieb mir bisher erspart.

  Jetzt steige ich um zu Linux


----------



## berndf78 (15. Januar 2005)

Hoffe zuallererst, das du zumindest die Win98SE (Second Edition) hast, weil du sonst einige Anschlüsse und Gräte in deinem PC nicht nutzten kannst.(z.B. USB)
Weiters solltest du für alle Sachen in deinem Computer Win98 Treiber haben, da diese sonst nicht funktionieren.(Gerätetreiber...Grafikkarte, Sound,Motherboard,.....)
Wenn du diese Sachen berücksichtigst kann es schon munter losgehen!

Wichtige Daten sichern (nicht auf Festplatte, weil diese gleich gelöscht wird!)
Windows beenden
Rechner hochfahren, und ins Bios einsteigen (F8, Entf. oder Del drücken ->je nach Computersystem, zeigt es dir aber beim Hochfahren an!)
Bootreinfolge ändern (so das du von Diskette oder CD hochfahren kannst, hängt von Windowsversion ab bei Win98 meist Disk)
Bioseinstellungen speichern, und Rechner mit eingelegter BootCD oder BootDisk für Win98 hochfahren
Bei der Auswahl für Eingabeaufforderung entscheiden
fdisk eingeben
alle Partitionen löschen und neu partitionieren und den Anweisungen am Bildschirm folgen (formatiern und so weiter)
Rechner neu starten
Diesmal Auswahl für (weiß jetzt gerade nicht wie die genau heisst) Installation Microsoft Windows98 entscheiden
Anweisungen am Bildschirm folgen bis Windows fertig installiert ist.
Hab leider vor 2Jahren zum letzten mal Win98SE installiert, daher könnte es sein, das nicht alle Angaben 100% stimmen. 
Habe aber in den letzten 8Jahren bestimmt 100-150 mal einen PC aufgesetzt, und davon sicher meine eigenen Rechner auch 50 mal. Und das in allen erdenklichen Versionen von MS Windows (auch Server-Versionen).

Hoffe damit geholfen zu haben,  und viel Erfolg dabei

mfg
Bernd


----------



## Amko (20. Februar 2005)

eehmmm..

Also bei mir war auch WinXP vorinstalliert
ich möchte es einfach ganz löschen und dann mit der recoveryCD wieder installieren falls es geht
Geht das und wie kann ich das machen?


----------

